# camera pill prep



## Nomie (Mar 22, 2000)

Am I the only one that has to do a prep for this test? The prep is the same as for a colonoscopy.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Maybe they have better view with this i'm pretty sure.I didn't know they were doing this now.I think everybody should have the oppurtunnyty to have the small pill.


----------



## Nomie (Mar 22, 2000)

Well it is a big pill but easy to swallow. Then they hook you up to all kinds of wires and a transformer all held in place by a big belt you wear for 6-8 hours. You can drink ater 2 hrs. and eat after 4. I am still wearing the belt. I go back to the hospital soon and they will take it off. They are doing this test now but you may have to fight for it. It is much more expensive then the barium small bowel test. Insurance company's do not want to pay. I can't hold down all that barium so I fought to have this done. I will post the results when i get them.


----------

